# Etisalat, elife and torrents



## kuppi (Dec 12, 2014)

I have been facing problems with the torrent downloads. Used to be 1mbps and now stuck at 0.2kbps max. Etisalat has proven earlier as well in playing around with blocking connections. Again now, past 10 days. 
Is anyone facing the same problem?
Yes, I know the difference between mbps, Mbps, etc. Been using laptops and torrents for few years now. No, I didnot install firewall or windows updates recently. No, I did not change any configuration. Yes I tried with different laptops. Yes, I switched on and restarted the modem and/or router. Same problem....0.2kbps when downloading through torrent. Youtubes and others work as desired.


----------



## ys123 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm having the same problem. I think its down to them adjusting for the recent speed increase for the national day. I have also tried everything, but in vain.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ys123 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I think its down to them adjusting for the recent speed increase for the national day. I have also tried everything, but in vain.


I have a sneaking suspicion it's being 'squeezed' to 'encourage' subscribers to buy 'better' packages.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Works fine for me on Etisalat, downloads at 6Mbps no worries.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think it is all to do with the most famous torrent company being shut down this week by the Swedish police.
Other companies were linked to this company and the other independent ones are now facing more users due to the shutdown.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## daeddebyan (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm facing the same problem, I just have my 10Mbps today only!, download from other than torrents works fine! using torrents is very disappointing max 20Kbps down to 0.2!!!

I wish there will be solution! I hate Etisalat.

One month ago I was in a hotel it was superb!


----------



## daeddebyan (Dec 13, 2014)

daeddebyan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm facing the same problem, I just have my 10Mbps today only!, download from other than torrents works fine! using torrents is very disappointing max 20Kbps down to 0.2!!!
> 
> ...


Dear All I have an update...

I searched in internbe and I found this solution which helped me to improve it at least up to 500+ Kbps

see this youtube for setting...

youtube.com/watch?v=2X-L1MAvPu0

I wish it will help!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think it is all to do with the most famous torrent company being shut down this week by the Swedish police.
> Other companies were linked to this company and the other independent ones are now facing more users due to the shutdown.
> Cheers
> Steve


swap the .se for .cr and it works just fine.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> swap the .se for .cr and it works just fine.


Hi,
The .cr site is nowhere near the same as the original yet - as all files are dated yesterday!! I guess the files are fine but the sorting system is screwed up - as it was the indexing server that was seized in Sweden.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

The thing with torrents is that some torrent can download quite fast and then others will download really slow, it all depends on how many seeders there are. 

One good practice is to whenever you do download a torrent, make sure you leave it in your torrent folder and do seed! it will help others - that is how the torrent community will last.

try download something from the internet from a reliable server and then see your speed, to ensure it isn't the torrent that just doesn't have enough seeders


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

this thread has a suspiciously high number of first time posters.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Luckily am on Du and am not facing that problem... yet *fingers crossed*
But my brother is on Etisalat at the house and he is having this problem.

I am using a private tracker and downloading 1.9-2mb, and he using the same tracker is getting 20kbps or less. So something is definitely up with Etisalat.

Starting to wonder... is Etisalat throttling download speeds on torrents? Wonder if this will be a problem for the future or something temporary. If anyone has more info, would love to know...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Remember folks, at the end of the day Etisalat owns DU. So if they were trying to BLOCK or STOP something it wouldn't matter which provider you're with. Chances are they are doing something to their switching gear or configurations. Something similar happened a while back then everything was back to normal.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Remember folks, at the end of the day Etisalat owns DU. So if they were trying to BLOCK or STOP something it wouldn't matter which provider you're with. Chances are they are doing something to their switching gear or configurations. Something similar happened a while back then everything was back to normal.


I'm not sure if that's true. In the past, we have seen something work with one company but not the other. In the end though, you are right, their policies will match but sometimes an initiative takes place with Etisalat and it'll take some time before the same applies to DU

I have seen this with MagicJack and FaceTime. These used to work with one provider but not the other. Now I don't think they work with any.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

w_man said:


> I'm not sure if that's true. In the past, we have seen something work with one company but not the other. In the end though, you are right, their policies will match but sometimes an initiative takes place with Etisalat and it'll take some time before the same applies to DU
> 
> I have seen this with MagicJack and FaceTime. These used to work with one provider but not the other. Now I don't think they work with any.


Facetime works with Du.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> Facetime works with Du.


Really? We are on DU and it stopped working for my wife earlier this year. Nothing was changed from our end. Strange!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Facetime works fine on Du for me.

If you think you are being throttled, try running Glasnost or Shaperprobe from here http://www.measurementlab.net/tests

I must admit I thought I had posted this earlier so if an Admin deletes this - sorry Mr/Mrs Admin !


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I just rented an apartment and the building is Etisalat connected. I am thinking of the premium/movies eLife package. What do you guys think ? I am also thinking of paying the extra 100Dhs and boosting the download speed on the movies package from 20 to 50 mbps. Anyone has experience with that ? The premium already has 100 Mbps.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

TPB is NOT back up, the .cr domain that was mentioned is only old files and malware so DO NOT USE IT!.

The main eztv domain went down but that's back up via proxy (easy to find)

I can't say I've had any issues with my internet and I am on DU, I have used Skype, FaceTime, torrents etc etc no issue. To be honest though I do all my downloading back in the UK as I have a 1GB line and then just stream it back over here


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Du may be owned indirectly by Etisalat, but given all the various egos and individuals involved they are NOT entirely controlled by etisalat.
in any duopoly you will see that the packages will converge given there is no incentive to be ultra competitive or otherwise classic game theory.
There are lots of differences between du and Etisalat. Different sites that are blocked or censored. In fact, the tv channels are censored for etisalat but not for du


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> TPB is NOT back up, the .cr domain that was mentioned is only old files and malware so DO NOT USE IT!.


Well I've never had a problem at all. I think you're scaremongering.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Well I've never had a problem at all. I think you're scaremongering.


Good for you however multiple reports are saying that the site is not back up and that anything that is there are purely mirrors/proxies running old databases. The .cr domain is not legit but hey I guess you fall into '_millions of people now believe that this site is the real deal_'

https://torrentfreak.com/fake-pirate-bay-lies-to-press-and-fakes-user-uploads-141215/


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

speed issues seem to be fixed with Etisalat. Since this morning I am getting my files in with a healthy 11MB/s speed.


----------

